# FDA warns Science Diet!!



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

*Bring this article up to your Vet next time he mentions Science Diet to you!!!*


It's about time...

Pet food giant Science Diet receives FDA warning



In the 1920’s, Science Diet was created as a healthy diet alternative for pets by Dr. Mark Morris. Dr. Morris had a strong belief that poor health was a result of poor nutrition. At the time, Dr. Morris’s Raritan Hospital for Animals in New Jersey was one of only two vet hospitals in the entire county.

Jump to present. There are more than a couple of vet offices doing business in the United States today and almost every one of them sells Hill’s Science Diet products according to Hill’s Science Diet’s own website.

“In 1976, the Colgate Palmolive Company purchased Hill's Pet Nutrition. Today, Hill's pet food products are available in 86 countries around the world and company sales reached $1 billion in 1999. Today, Hill's product lines include more than 60 Prescription Diet brand pet foods and more than 50 Science Diet brand pet foods.”

Last week, the Food and Drug Administration issued a letter to Neil Thompson, CEO Hill’s Pet Nutrition.

The letter addressed certain claims on the Science Diet promising improved “active mobility” and “joint flexibility” in 30 days.

Further addressed by the FDA warning are Hill’s terminology “slow to get up or down”, “lagging behind while walking”, “longer recovery time after play or exercise” and “less playful, running less or less active in general”.

The FDA letter states, “These signs are consistent with and indistinguishable from the characteristic signs and symptoms of arthritis, a broad spectrum of joint diseases with numerous etiologies. For instance, a page on your website entitled “Arthritis and Joint Pain” states that “If your dog has arthritis, the first thing you'll notice is that he or she finds movement difficult and is reluctant to walk, run and jump.”

This is not a slap on the wrist warning. In fact, the letter concludes with directions that Hill’s contact the FDA “within fifteen (15) working days of the receipt of this letter of the steps you have taken to bring your firm into compliance with the law.”

This letter is important on a multitude of levels. Pet nutritionists have been concerned with government regulation of processed pet foods for years. Is the federal government turning over a new page?

It will be interesting to follow the effects of this FDA warning. Will the FDA probe even deeper?

According to Sandra Brigola’s informative article, ‘Pet Food – Our Pets are Dying for it,’ “One of the largest rendering facilities is owned by Colgate Palmolive, who incidentally own Hills Science Diet Pet Food.”

“Raw material from slaughterhouses is composed of material unfit for human consumption, this includes cancerous tumors, offal, fecal matter, mammary glands, feathers etc. The raw material is then denatured to prevent it from going back into the human food change. Denaturing can be done with carbolic acid, creosote, fuel oil, kerosene or citronella.

In Canada, a proprietary chemical Birkolene B is used. In addition to the above raw materials supermarket meats, restaurant leftovers, flea collars from dead pets, cattle insecticide patches, pesticides and plastic bags and wrapping from these items are all combined in these toxic soups.

Rendering personnel say "it is far too costly to cut off flea collars or unwrap spoiled steaks! "

This whole mess is loaded into batch cookers that are fed continuously non stop, 24 hours a day, seven days a week as meat is melted away from the bones in the hot soup. During this cooking process, the soup produces a fat of yellow grease or tallow that rises to the top and is skimmed off. The cooked meat and bone is sent to a hammer mill press, which squeezes out the remaining moisture and pulverizes the product into a gritty powder.

Shaker screens sift out excess hair and large bone chips. Once the batch is finished, all that is left is yellow grease, and meat and bone meal. This is what is used as a source of animal protein that goes into pet food and poultry, swine and cattle food.”

Ultimately, the average pet owner needs to believe in his pet’s doctor and the food given to his beloved companion. The FDA seems to be stepping up to insure American pets and their owners get exactly what they are promised.

Original source:
http://www.examiner.com/american-pi...-food-giant-science-diet-receives-fda-warning


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I HATE HATE HATE Science Diet with a passion and have since the late 90's when I lost multiple YOUNG dogs to Cancer (rare forms) in one year....I quit feeding it and have only lost 2 dogs to cancer since.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

wow that is just....WOW


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> wow that is just....wow


thats what i said to..!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I just read this to Nick and he said, "I kind of just want to print of a bunch of these off and leave them in vet's offices". Hahaha. He is as bad as me! Hahaha.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Isn't there laws against including things like plastic, packaging and collars? That's disgusting, to say they are too expensive to remove, when Science Diet costs SO much money and must be 95% profit.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Isn't there laws against including things like plastic, packaging and collars? That's disgusting, to say they are too expensive to remove, when Science Diet costs SO much money and must be 95% profit.


In my opinion, "plastic, packaging, and collars" do not fit the definition of "food" as defined by the FDA, and therefore, should be removed. Would I think the FDA would enforce that law? No.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Here is a bit of news from the UK in regard to marketing claims by Hills and other pet food companies: Science Diet Marketing Questioned in the UK


----------

